# IPhone problem



## Markeymark (Jun 27, 2020)

Why do my google search engine keeps disappearing when ever I try to open it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Details, please.

What Apple device (*EDIT*: forgot the thread title; make this "which iPhone"?) and operating system version?

What browser or is this a special app just for searching?

Exactly what do you do to try to open the Google search engine? And exactly what do you mean by "disappearing"?

Are you having any other problems with the Apple device?


----------

